# SRP or HD Cleanser under HD Wax?



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm looking to get some Autoglym HD Wax but I'm not sure what to use to prep the surface. I already have plenty of the new SRP which I like as I can apply it with a DA. Would HD Cleanser be better to use though? Can it be applied with a DA too?

Thanks!


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Just my personal opnion - i think it depends on the condition of the paint. If you need to hide swirls etc then use the SRP. if your paint work is in pretty good condition, then use the HD cleanser. Both work pretty well.
That's the basic principle I would follow. However, if you already have SRP, then you dont really need to get the HD cleanser.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

From AG site FAQ ... ''Q.can you tell me the best order please? wash and shampoo, detailer and claybar, lifetime shine and then super resin polish?
A.	The best process is wash, clay kit, HD Cleanser, Polish with Super Resin Polish (if required) and then HD Wax. LifeShine is a professionally applied dealer system that cannot be purchased for DIY use.''

As above, use SRP to fill any swirls, or in my opinion just to add extra shine before waxing. Ignore reference to 'LifeShine'


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

I think I'll just stick with using SRP then since I already have loads. Then go with HD Wax on top. 

How many applications should I get out of one tub? I'm looking to do two coats on two cars. Will there be plenty left to do friend's cars?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

if you mean the tub of wax then you will have it for years!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

The cleanser removes all previous waxs and polishes and provides a perfect base prior to waxing, if you apply wax over loads of other part worn products it may not sit well and you may not get the results your looking for, it takes less than 20 mins to cleanse the car mate, however like its been said above if there are swirls you needing to fill then cleanse, then polish, then wax


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Have used my pot of HD about 15 times and still two thirds left.


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

My car has had Zaino on it for around 5 months. Will claying followed by SRP by DA be enough to remove the Zaino?


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

Could I just use APC instead of spending £25 on HD Cleanser? Then move onto SRP and HD Wax?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A paint cleaner can still remove dirt after a decent APC


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

So it's still a good idea to use the HD Cleanser, then SRP to fill the swirls and then HD Wax to protect?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

RamboRab said:


> So it's still a good idea to use the HD Cleanser, then SRP to fill the swirls and then HD Wax to protect?


Yup, this would give you a great finish


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Yup, this would give you a great finish


And that combined with claying and decontaminating should be enough to remove what's left of the Zaino?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It should be although Zaino is pretty tough stuff


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

If you want a cheap simple way to remove the old stuff before you clay, G3 Farecla Detox is abt £8. Use in bucket of warm water as per back of bottle. Good stuff. Plenty of cars per bottle. Rib


----------

